# Adrian Smith



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi there,
My wife wants to get me a birthday present in the form of some art by Adrian Smith. Ideally one of his space wolf black and whites. Does anyone know where we can get prints?

cheers in advance,

Rev


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about buying prints but I know there's an Adrian Smith art book floating around with a lot of his 40K and Fantasy work. Here you go: The Art of Adrian Smith


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cheers Monty. Yep, I've seen that. None on ebay though and it's out of print


----------

